# Buds



## maineharvest (May 31, 2008)

Heres some Shnazzleberry #2 buds.  They smell so damn good!!!  I scraped all the trichs off my scissors, threw it ontop of a bowl, and I swear me and three other people were tripping!!  Two of the people I was with said they had never been that high, Ever!!  Good Stuff.


----------



## Firepower (May 31, 2008)

Good Harvest there. whats the ultimate weight?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 1, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest. :aok: Looks like some nice smoke.   How long did you flower them for? *


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks really nice, good stuff:woohoo:


----------



## subcool (Jun 1, 2008)

Really nice harvest take I bet you cant wait till there dry and cured


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive already dried and cured one plant before I posted these pics and it is some killer weed.  I like the smaller little popcorn buds that came off the bottoms of the plants because its less mature than the top buds and is more of an up high.  The main colas are just way too potent for me and just knock me right out.  If I smoke the bud from the top of the platns then i can pretty much plan on getting nothing accomplished for the entire day.  

 I think they took about nine weeks till harvest but I let them go as long as i could.  

Not sure what the final wieght was but i think I got around two ounces per plant and then I had one monster plant that had about three ounces.  My guess would be like seven or eight ounces off of four plants. 

Next harvest is White Rhino and Mental Floss.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 17, 2008)

You're going to love that Mental. I am flowering mine under floros, yeah floros! and I got 4 plants that look stellar, 1 runt. Can't wait until harvest! P.S. nice looking  schnaz there my friend props to ya.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 17, 2008)

Im doing my first SOG with the Mental Floss.  I put 15 Mental clones and one White Rhino in my hollowed out dresser which is like 28 inches by 14inches, i think.  They are one week into flowering right now.  Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 17, 2008)

Would love to see that grow my friend. Chimera's stuff is legendary, wish more folk grew it on MP! I've got 12 c4 seeds that I'm going to run properly (not under flos). Veg from seed in soil, Clone, Flower, select best female, and then grow 5 or 6 amazing plants in my water farms. I wish I would of known how good Chimera's stuff was BEFORE I started haphazardly playing with the Mental (okay not necessarily haphazard...but I definitely would of cloned!!!).


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 17, 2008)

oh ya, man... Scissor Goo is AWSOME!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

damn, nice harvest man.

stay high and get high everyday my friend


----------

